# Glycoflex & pregnant bitches



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have heard some conflicting information and I wondered if anyone on here knew anything about it. The one thing I heard was that giving a bitch green lipped mussel (which is in Glycoflex) would facilitate implantation of the fetuses into the uterine walls. However, I've also heard more recently that GLM is detrimental to the development of fetuses.


Anyone have any good, reliable info? I can't find much when I do a Google search, and I'm a bit worried because I've been giving it to Deja.


----------

